# Long term users of Ultegra Di2 (6770)



## Ahillock

Those of you using 6770 for some time now, I'm curious to hear your long term report. Have you been overly happy and satisfied with the experience. I am considering jumping into Di2 now that there are some good end of season discounts. Always thought I would stay a mechanical guy, but now seems like a decent chance to give Di2 a shot. I have test ridden it and enjoyed it. Just haven't lived day-in and day-out with it. Everyone that I have spoken to that rides either Dura-Ace or Ultegra Di2 always seems to speak highly of it. Hopefully that means I'll be happy long term as well?


----------



## jlaramie

18 months/0 issues/look forward to 11speed version in Nov.


----------



## the mayor

I have had it for a year.....and put about 8000 miles on that bike.
The biggest ( and only )down fall to it is trying to remember where you put the charger.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Have a fair few friends riding on it and they aren't going back to mechanical any time soon.
I've bought into 9070 & really like it and will have my wife on 6870 as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## Ahillock

Thanks guys for your responses. 

Anyone have recommendations for combos of parts that don't seem to work with Ultegra Di2? I was thinking of running a KMC X10SL chain and Praxis Works chainrings on my crankset. Should work fairly close to stock Shimano setup, right?


----------



## the mayor

Ahillock said:


> Thanks guys for your responses.
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for combos of parts that don't seem to work with Ultegra Di2? I was thinking of running a KMC X10SL chain and Praxis Works chainrings on my crankset. Should work fairly close to stock Shimano setup, right?


I run the KMC chain and it works fine. It's a chain...so why would it not work?
I don't know why people get a boner over those Praxis rings....but, being chainrings....I bet they will work.

On my cross bike....I use a non ramped/non pinned Rotor Q ring with Ui2....and it shifts fine


----------



## EWT

I've got about 18 months and 5500 miles on mine. I love it - perfect shifts every time and no problems. The only issue I've had it that I didn't get one of the cables fully seated under the BB, and it came loose a few weeks after installation. That was installer error though and has never recurred once it was fully seated. 

I've got Shimano rings on my Specialized crank and use Shimano chains. I'm not sure how well it would work with mix and match parts.


----------



## bikingmeditation

Is anyone with 6770 planning on moving to 6870?


----------



## Ahillock

So those of you who have been on 6770 for some time now, have any of you done the internal battery mod? If so, happy with it?


----------



## stoked

I've been using DAi2 for 4 years now on my primary bike and no issues at all. On my 2nd bike I think I ended up with a faulty Ui2 last year. The battery life is around 600-700 miles and it would drain by itself if bike is not used for a couple of weeks. Last week I charged the battery full and nothing, not a single shift. Same battery works fine on the primary bike. I read on cervelo forums that it could be front junction issue. I ordered a spare part and before I can swap it shifting came back to life. I disconnected the old junction box from shifters and installed the new one without re-taping the bar. If battery does not go to 50% or 25% blinking mark then all is good. Otherwise issue is somewhere else. If this does not work I might have to order a diagnostic kit to find where the short/problem is. In terms of shifting Ui2 is pretty close to DAi2 but I like the individual connection and availability of different sizes of Ui2 wires.


----------



## RobertPettifer

EWT said:


> The only issue I've had it that I didn't get one of the cables fully seated under the BB, and it came loose a few weeks after installation. That was installer error though and has never recurred once it was fully seated.


Same here, I've had it on my Madone 5.9 for a year and about 5000 km. Worked perfectly initially but started draining to zero power at random intervals. Sometimes it's do 10 km between charges and sometimes 200 km. It's no fun being miles from home and stuck in an inappropriate gear without being able to change.
Trek were not that interested and said it was probably my fault as there was a scuff on the rear mech and on one of my levers.(Who doesn't have scuffs?!) 
Eventually, after stripping out the di2 wiring twice without finding anything they discovered a problem with the battery adaptor connection under the bottom bracket. Problem solved 
I was taking for granted how smooth and easy shifting was. After riding my non-di2 bike for a couple of months whilst this diagnostics took place I'll appreciate it again.
So, my verdict? Awesome when it works, PITA when it fails (which it shouldn't do)


----------



## metalheart

I have had 6770 stock --- except for internal battery --- since 12/2011 and have about 12000 miles of happy riding. No issues or problems other than some initial learning curve things that were very minor and mostly forgotten now. The internal battery works well. I have ben so happy with the shifting I changed out my wife's SRAm Apex for 6770 with a 12-30 cassette and she is much happier with the ease of shifting.


----------



## Adrianinkc

6,000 miles here with 6770 and I love it, no problems works the same every single time. Using fsa k force crank with q rings and no issues.


----------



## daponik

I've been using my Di2 for almost a year now. Also have no issues to report and like one other posted mentioned...the hardest part is keeping track of the battery charger since you don't use it very often. I've only had to charge mine twice since I got the bike.

I came off a Giant TCR equipped with SRAM Red, so saying that I will never go back to mechanical is an understatement. I absolutely LOVE my Di2 and won't ever go back! My only decision now is trying to justify the extra bucks to move up to DuraAce Di2.


----------



## brianb21

I have the ultegra DI2 now and had it for a year. It is awesome and never a problem. I did let the battery get down to low and in the middle of a ride if automatically switched the small ring in the fron and i could still shift the back. I jsut try to remeber to charge it every 3 or 3 months. My new bike will have it also.


----------



## carbonLORD

I have mechanical Super Record 11 on one bike. The other has Ultegra Di2 10 speed for 1000 miles now and has been solid. Ive charged the system only 3 times in the year Ive been running it and like that my charger has a European and US cable since I live in both regions and travel with the bike.

The best features of Di2 for me are the ability to make adjustments while I ride! Auto trimming of course and I like the ability to build on to the system with sprinter/climber/tt switches. Plus the diagnostic etube program works well (just wish Shimano made a Mac version, c'mon guys you have not figured out Apples here for good?) iPad app, hello!?!? Get with it!

The only reason I went with Ultegra over DA is because I preferred the color of the derailleurs. The gram savings were not enticing enough to spend more on. Especially considering I use a DA cassette, KMC chain (black diamond series), Ciamillo brakes and S-Works Cranks & chain rings.

Also just learned on another thread that 11 speed is as simple as adding a rear derailleur, chain and cassette which makes Di2 that much nicer.


----------



## mmpotash

A 8-9-10 speed hub will not fit a 11 speed cassette.


----------



## carbonLORD

I have 11 speed compatible wheelsets.


----------



## geraintevans

I've had it on two bikes for about 18 months, commuted in all weathers including lots of rain and winter muck. I've had no problems at all, it has simply worked perfectly from day one. I much prefer it to the mechanical Ultegra which seems to need regular tweaking. Not planning a return to mechanical, might upgrade my #1 to 6870 in due course.


----------



## izza

I've had it for 18 months and love it. 

Never go back to mechanical due to crossing chain abilities, no hassles, etc. 

Upgrading bike next week to 9070 - will compare and revert.


----------



## Merc

izza said:


> I've had it for 18 months and love it.
> 
> Never go back to mechanical due to crossing chain abilities, no hassles, etc.
> 
> Upgrading bike next week to 9070 - will compare and revert.


How do you like the 9070?


----------



## r1lee

I use to use 6770. Went to 9070 and 9000. Yes 9000 as good as everyone days it is, but I decided 2 weeks ago that I could not live without di2.

Both of my bikes have 9070 and I'm more then satisfied.


----------



## dkilburn

Does anyone use the internal battery? Life between the two different batteries?
Thanks, 

Looks like I should go for it.


----------



## r1lee

Both my bikes have the internal batteries. I use to have 6770 with the external, aside from the battery being external and removing the battery to charge, there's no issue with either systems. It's just an aesthetic thing.


----------



## peanstein

I purchased a used Roubaix this week that has the DI2 setup and long story short...the front derailleur is hosed. it click, click, click, click, clicks but never moves, not even a hair. It will do that every 5 minutes or so I guess it is trying to auto set itself?
I took it to a shop and they called Shimano since it would hang on the diagnostics part of the test. The tech was told more than likely the solenoid is bad/stuck.. The guy was cool enough to get it covered under warranty for me so I lucked out and he saved me the $200 or whatever that part would have cost me.

According to the person I bought it from he had 2,100 miles on the bike. 
The rear derailleur works great though.


----------



## stoked

stoked said:


> I've been using DAi2 for 4 years now on my primary bike and no issues at all. On my 2nd bike I think I ended up with a faulty Ui2 last year. The battery life is around 600-700 miles and it would drain by itself if bike is not used for a couple of weeks. Last week I charged the battery full and nothing, not a single shift. Same battery works fine on the primary bike. I read on cervelo forums that it could be front junction issue. I ordered a spare part and before I can swap it shifting came back to life. I disconnected the old junction box from shifters and installed the new one without re-taping the bar. If battery does not go to 50% or 25% blinking mark then all is good. Otherwise issue is somewhere else. If this does not work I might have to order a diagnostic kit to find where the short/problem is. In terms of shifting Ui2 is pretty close to DAi2 but I like the individual connection and availability of different sizes of Ui2 wires.


This is an update on my Ui2 short battery life problem. After my old post above the battery started to drain overnight. I purchased a spare long wire, front junction and rear junction for my own diagnostics. After trial and error found out that rear junction box was faulty. Now battery lasts over 1000 miles on Ui2.


----------



## rodehound

I just purchased a bike with the 6770 on it love it so far. I would like to know if I could change to a 11-32 cassette or if anybody has tried this. if this is not possible can I just change the derailleur to a 6870 series without changing anything else?

Thanks


----------



## Cyberduc748

12-32 works on my Venge. Needed to add a link and screw in the B screw.


----------



## rodehound

Thanks, I heard that you could only go up to a 28. Ididn't want to drop cash for one and not be able to use it. I've gone bigger on mech. with out any problems.


----------



## scottma

I ran a 12-30 with no modifications on a 2013 Roubaix. You cannot change to a 6870



rodehound said:


> I just purchased a bike with the 6770 on it love it so far. I would like to know if I could change to a 11-32 cassette or if anybody has tried this. if this is not possible can I just change the
> derailleur to a 6870 series without changing anything else?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Imaking20

Yes, you can.


----------



## ehcarleton

I have had my Ultegra 6870 Di2 since the beginning of this month, I have 600 miles on it. I love it. Mind you I was coming from a 24-year-old Muddy Fox. I had been thinking of getting the Muddy Fox upgraded a bit next year, but now after riding the Di2, I don't think I want to every ride mechanical again!


----------



## dkilburn

Well. I have a new bike from the spring, about 750 mile on a charge with the seat post battery, no complaints. Thinking about changing out the other bike to this, 6870 electric. 
Not sure about cold weather riding with the gloves and buttons to shift.


----------



## chojn1

rodehound said:


> I just purchased a bike with the 6770 on it love it so far. I would like to know if I could change to a 11-32 cassette or if anybody has tried this. if this is not possible can I just change the derailleur to a 6870 series without changing anything else?
> 
> Thanks


You can change to a 11-32 10 speed cassette with a modified derailleur cage and a reversed b-limit screw.
To go to 6870 you need to change out both derailleurs, 11 speed hub, cassette, and chain. You also will need to upgrade the firmware.

CJ


----------



## rodehound

Thanks


----------



## Dry Side

I have had the Ultegra Di2 6770 for about 2.5 years. Until very recently never a problem. A few weeks ago the battery would go dead over night if I left it in the bike. So I ordered a new battery and it did the same thing. A week ago the system was completely dead. The front junction box (SM-EW67-A-E) appeared as it had melted. Ordered a new one on Amazon. Since installation all has been well with battery holding charge and shifting working perfectly.


----------

